

The BuzzFeed wizard who changed media as we know it - hotgoldminer
http://www.marketplace.org/topics/tech/buzzfeed-wizard-who-changed-media-we-know-it

======
hotgoldminer
>"Data should not dictate your strategy," Nguyen says, "But you should
understand what data tells you and also what its limits are."

Listened to this last night and found it revelatory. All the 'data driven'
talk misses the point. Yeah, sure, data is nice and should inform decisions,
but at the end of the day, ethical, good business will drive the data.

